# Anyone had a roan that one year didn't roan?



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

To me it looks like he still did roan a bit. How much sun have you guys had so far? The sun can also be a factor


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

That was last year, it is winter right now.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

We have a 23 yo welsh that typically roans out a good bit in the summer but this past summer he did not. He just looked like a chestnut.


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

How old is your mini? I noticed with ours that in their first year they get alomst white during the winter, next winter a bit less, and as adults they do show roaning, but it isn't as dramatic any more.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

This isn't really on topic what what a cutie!!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

what Sky said hehe love that face!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Off topic but OMG he's so cute
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I just want to say put him in a crate and mail him to me - he is adorable!!!

The strawberry roan welsh A my kids had seemed to have more white in the winter as he got older but remained the same in the summer throughout his entire life.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

He is 6 this year, and btw he is a Shetland pony.

And thank you guys he is such a lovely boy.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

What a cutie pie! Roans will change quite a lot when their coats come in for winter, and then again in the spring when they shed.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Remali I do know how roans work, I have read up quite a bit on genetics but I have never really heard of roans that one summer didn't shred out roan.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The test of a true roan against a grey that looks to be a roan when young is said to be that a true roan remains the same in its summer coat all its life whereas a grey will gradually lighten each year as it ages.
Not sure what experience anyone has of this though certainly with the pony we had it was true - I first 'met' him when he was 4 and belonged to a friend, he eventually came to us and when he retired went to someone else I knew - he lived to be very old and his summer colour was pretty much constant


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

rbarlo32 said:


> Remali I do know how roans work, I have read up quite a bit on genetics but I have never really heard of roans that one summer didn't shred out roan.


He has roaned, just not as significantly as you are used to.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I no expert on colors, but I just wanted to say that he is adorable.


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

My roans have a different amount of roaning every couple of years...My QH has gotten redder with less silver/white mixed in then his previous pictures as a younger horse...the tone of his red has changed as well, he was a DEEP dark red when he was younger, now he's more of a orangey red chestnut 

As a 10 year old Stallion









20 year old Gelding


----------



## Gageholmes1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Roans often do one of two things: they either lighten or darken. When they lighten up they are called varnish roans, but your little guy seems to be doing the opposite. Roans change every year with the shedding of their winter coat, but they tend to keep the color of their legs, manes and tails the same while their bodies change. A little off topic, but your little shetland is very adorable


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Gageholmes1 said:


> When they lighten up they are called varnish roans,


No. Varnish roans are a colour that is from the LP (appaloosa) complex, and is a misnomer. It is not related to classic roan at all, except in that it puts white hair into the coat.


----------

